# نصيحة إلى جميع مستخدمي Kaspersky



## ipraheem makram (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*

إخوتي...
هناك مجموعة كبيرة منا يستخدم هذا البرنامج Kaspersky Anti-Virus.ولهذا البرنامج تقارير كثيرة يقوم بإنشاءها عندما يعمل على جهازك وتأخذ هذه التقارير مساحة من القرص الصلب والذاكرة حيث يقوم البرنامج بمراجعتها طالما هي موجودة مما يؤثر على سرعة جهازك.إذن علينا مسح هذه التقارير بشكل دوري.
وحبيت أقول ليكم عشان الفايدة

وتابعو الشرح...


أولا نفتح البرنامج من شريط المهام وذلك بالضغط بزر الفأرة الأيمن وإختيار Open Kaspersky Anti-Virus



ثانيا نختار تبويب الخدمات Service



ثالثا نختار خدمة ملفات البيانات Data Files



ثم نضغط مسح Clear
ستظهر النافذة التالية



نختار الخيار الأول فقط ثم نضغط OK

ونكرر العملية كل فترة​*


----------



## captain_h (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نصيحة إلى جميع مستخدمي Kaspersky*

انا بستخدم البرنامج دة من فترة ودى اول مرة اخد بالى من الموضوع دة بجد موضوعك محل اهتمام وشكرا لتعب محبتك


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نصيحة إلى جميع مستخدمي Kaspersky*

شكرا يا باشا على الموضوع و المعلومات الجميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tamersafwat888 (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نصيحة إلى جميع مستخدمي Kaspersky*

انا عندى kasper internet securit 7.0.0.125 بس في حاجه
انا عملتله activtion لغاية يوم 9-9-2009 بس كل شوية بيدينى رسالة عايز الباتش وانا مش عارف اجيبة 
ممكن انت تعرف اعمل ايه


----------



## Wasael Edaah (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نصيحة إلى جميع مستخدمي Kaspersky*

شكراً على هذه المعلومة والرب يباركك


----------



## mikhamark (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نصيحة إلى جميع مستخدمي Kaspersky*

شكرا على الموضوع ديه
وربنا يبارك عملك
ipraheem makram 
:yaka:


----------



## bishawy_86 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نصيحة إلى جميع مستخدمي Kaspersky*

شكرا ipraheem makram على الموضوع الرائع
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك 
وكل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## Michael (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نصيحة إلى جميع مستخدمي Kaspersky*



tamersafwat888 قال:


> انا عندى kasper internet securit 7.0.0.125 بس في حاجه
> انا عملتله activtion لغاية يوم 9-9-2009 بس كل شوية بيدينى رسالة عايز الباتش وانا مش عارف اجيبة
> ممكن انت تعرف اعمل ايه





Key BlackListed​


----------



## Michael (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نصيحة إلى جميع مستخدمي Kaspersky*

شكرا على الموضوع وينقل الى منتدى الكمبيوتر وانظمة التشغل


----------



## anamisho (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: نصيحة إلى جميع مستخدمي Kaspersky*

شكرا على هذه المعلومة الرائعة و ربنا يبارك عملك


----------



## عادل غطاس (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: نصيحة إلى جميع مستخدمي Kaspersky*

شكرا  على الموضوع الرائع
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك 
وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------

